# Guests Won't Use the Heads! 😱



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I can understand why Landlubbers might be a bit worried about using the toilet on a boat. But other cruisers?? 

Whenever someone is coming around for Sundowners 🍹 I polish the bathrooms so they're squeeky fresh 'n clean and smell like a hospital after a delivery of flowers. 

But the other night one female visitor actually went onto the swim platform to do a little squat! 😱😱😱😱

It's getting ridiculous! 

In the last few months I've had more visitors, particularly women holding on till their eyes water. 

Have you had this happen? How have you solved the problem for everyone's comfort? 


Mark 😊


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

They wouldn't use the head on my boat either. It's a bit of an awkward arrangement to say the least  The head slides out from under the galley counter. An adult can either sit doubled over with your neck against the deck head, or open the main hatch slider with your head sticking up! 

Our freinds, who mostly have pontoon boats with no heads at all, have occasionally asked if their small kids can use ours though.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I can understand why Landlubbers might be a bit worried about using the toilet on a boat. But other cruisers??
> 
> Whenever someone is coming around for Sundowners 🍹 I polish the bathrooms so they're squeeky fresh 'n clean and smell like a hospital after a delivery of flowers.
> 
> ...


Maybe they don't like the hospital smell... or don't want to burden your holding tank?


----------



## LostBiker (Nov 8, 2021)

When we lived in Alaska, we had a Natures Head - that scared away most of the people as they thought it was "foreign" and complicated. We have Natures Heads on our new boat too. 

John


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I can understand why Landlubbers might be a bit worried about using the toilet on a boat. But other cruisers??
> 
> In the last few months I've had more visitors, particularly women holding on till their eyes water.
> 
> ...


Haven't noticed this. Land people seem have ok using it and boaters also. never have had anyone squat off the stern or pee off the side.

I do have a full sized electric head that is in a head large enough that you aren't getting squeezed into.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

And it was while we were sitting in the cockpit. 

Which maybe is a point. When we do Apéro / Sundowners we always do it in the cockpit as we are in the tropics. I wonder if we need to bring people downstairs when they arrive so they can check the facilities out before busting the first beer. 

Mark 😊


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I leave laminated instructions in the day head, so guests can be comfortable with how to use it. While I think there is only one right way, most cruisers don’t seem to actually understand it. 

The issue is flushing sufficient clear water to empty the waste lines. It can probably go both ways. I could envision being aboard another boat that might be sensitive to overfilling the holding tank, or vice versa.

The printed instructions take away concerns.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Strange. I guess you'll be needing a little TP holder on the swim platform then.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> And it was while we were sitting in the cockpit.


Marking her territory? Showing off?....


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

maybe ............................ you need a better bucket


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

They are nervous that they will mess it up and cause an issue. We have a "sand box" and folks don't mind using it.


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

I would guess it is about the TP. Lots of folks don't care but some demand you put the TP in a bag rather than down the head and if you don't understand what is desired and you don't want to talk about it in front of everyone you really just have to hold it.


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)

I had similar experiences. These days most of my friends are boaters or backpackers. Boaters might be fussy, backpackers not so much.

Now, I give all newcomers to the boat a quick tour, which might be done from the companionway. There's not much to see, or opportunities to get lost, on our 30'. But, the tour gives me a nice excuse to explain how the head works. This seems to remove some of the stigma of using it.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> I leave laminated instructions in the day head, so guests can be comfortable with how to use it. While I think there is only one right way, most cruisers don’t seem to actually understand it.
> 
> The issue is flushing sufficient clear water to empty the waste lines. It can probably go both ways. I could envision being aboard another boat that might be sensitive to overfilling the holding tank, or vice versa.
> 
> The printed instructions take away concerns.


I don't think any of my day sailing guests have ever used the head. Once they realize that it's more than just "pump it out", they pretend they don't have to go. They are intimidated by the A-B switch thing. I'm going to try the printed instructions thing to see if helps.

The charter boat we had a year and half ago had electric flush heads. My wife LOVED it. She wanted to install one on our boat. Until she found out how much it would cost.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mstern said:


> The charter boat we had a year and half ago had electric flush heads. My wife LOVED it. She wanted to install one on our boat. Until she found out how much it would cost.


Systems like VacuFlush are breathtaking pricey, but basic Jabsco mascerating electric heads are not that pricey.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

danstanford said:


> Lots of folks don't care but some demand you put the TP in a bag


I get the idea, but there are better ways, in my opinion. Proper flush water and not overusing TP. I just can’t wrap my head around putting #2 soiled TP in a bag. No way, no how.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

New one to me. I too have a composter (Nature's Head). I used to have a standard marine head with the A and B switch. The boat even had a plaque explaining how to use it. This used to confuse some of my landlubber friends.

I got rid of all that when I installed the composter. Now I just tell people to sit, and "do your thing." Stuff just flows naturally. The only thing you need to remember is to open the trap door if you're taking a dump (which is rare for a short-term guest). Use all the TP you want, and dump it in the head. I don't care.

Mark, it really sounds like it's not so much a general issue, as it is an issue with this one odd gal.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

KayakerChuck said:


> Now, I give all newcomers to the boat a quick tour, which might be done from the companionway. But, the tour gives me a nice excuse to explain how the head works. This seems to remove some of the stigma of using it.



Yes, I think that's the best advice. I don't really show people through the boat unless they ask--- but I know I always want a boat tour. 

Maybe I'll start with a boat tour and include an instruction session on the Heads so people can be more comfortable. 😊

Should I demonstrate? 😂😂😂


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I do the tour thing too. It seems to work. I only do half the demo. ;-) I also tell them, if they aren't sure, call me and I'll flush that damn thing for them. ;-)


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Next time she squats on the stern, give her a shove. 

I've experienced people going for a daysail, and running for the bathroom when we get back to the dock. Catalina 315 with a nice head. I show them around the boat, and there are printed instructions in the head, and I encourage them to use it. 

I don't get it.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Up until we decided to take this winter off, we were cruising up and down the East Coast and the Bahamas for three years (we miss it terribly and will be back out there again for next winter). Sundowners on cruiser boats in the U.S.? I’ll hold it because I know they need to hassle with a pump out. Sundowners in the Bahamas? I’ll wait if I can out of politeness, but maybe that’s a girl thing.

We have a composting head and I had NEVER used a traditional head until Mr. cthoops and I shared sundowners and dinner with @Don L and his wife. After a few drinks I couldn’t wait any more. He kindly explained how to flush - easy ”pee”sy. 😉


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Siamese said:


> Next time she squats on the stern, give her a shove.
> 
> I've experienced people going for a daysail, and running for the bathroom when we get back to the dock. Catalina 315 with a nice head. I show them around the boat, and there are printed instructions in the head, and I encourage them to use it.
> 
> I don't get it.


I do get it. I remember the first time I was on a friend's boat with a marine head. Keep in mind, I'm a very enthusiastic sailor at this point, with lots of sailing experience, albeit in dinghys and smaller day sailers with camping-style portapotties. The owner explained to me how to use the head, but by the time I had to go a couple of hours later, I had forgotten. And I was too embarrassed to ask. So, yeah, I get it.

Oh, and I love the 315; great boat.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I flush with tank water.... Do your biz... fill with the hand shower/faucet... pump bowl dry. Fill a second time and pump dry. Tank water is readily available no need to conserve. YMMV
To use sea water to flush you have to step on a lever with your foot... which diverts sea water to the head pump. If you don't step on lever you're pumping the bowl dry.... essentially what you do to flush a toilet. It's pretty simple.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

It is odd to find other cruisers unwilling or uncomfortable using a head because almost all of them have seen just about every kind of head, and the basic operation doesn't much change between brands/models. Maybe some of them have such bad experiences with heads on their boats and think it's normal, that they don't want to have them on other boats? I think the TP issue gets some if they are concerned they will be forced to put #2 paper in a basket, but women usually don't have problems with #1 paper in a basket.

I can't say I've noticed this issue on our boat or other boats over the years. When people are over, there is always a steady stream of women going in to use the head. Even with manual pump handle heads. We now have fancy push button electric heads, but the fancy control panel confuses some with the choices. 

Of course, all the guys just stand on the transom and go.

Mark


----------



## SteveKras (Mar 23, 2014)

I have realized that most of my guests have very large bladders when they start coming sailing. After many day sails their bladders seems to shrink, and they start using the head once they are more comfortable on the boat. Since we do more day sailing than sundowners at anchor, most of my closest boating friends request a bathroom tack if they need to go, and we turn to a broad reach and flatten the boat out. 



Minnewaska said:


> The issue is flushing sufficient clear water to empty the waste lines.


I actually don't care about this one. I don't want to complicate things too much for my guests, so I just tell them to pump it dry. At the end of the day, I flip the switch and pump the clear water myself. It's part of my shut down procedure as much as checking that the batteries are turned off.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SteveKras said:


> I don't want to complicate things too much for my guests, so I just tell them to pump it dry. At the end of the day, I flip the switch and pump the clear water myself.


That's inevitably what happens, even with good instruction. Assuming most are peeing, during a day sail, there is little risk. However, if solids are allowed to settle back around the joker valve for very long, it can be held shut and you don't get to pump more later. When I have guests aboard, I make it a habit of using their head during the day, so I know it's been at least occasionally flushed properly.


----------

